# Arros obedience video



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Haley has been working with Arros since the end of the summer. He has more schutzhund experience than her so he has been training her instead of her training him! She has worked very hard to bond with him and to learn the routines. Beside being a "demo" dog with him in one trial, this was her first trial. SV Doug Deacon was the judge. My camera ran out of battery before the send out. In case you cant tell on the video it was pouring rain for her whole routine and she did not want to wear a rain coat! She has been having a blast with Arros and he has probably become the best friend she has ever had. By the way, Haley is only 13 and until she gets a little taller she has to make sure her left hand does not accidently touch Arros as they heel... that's why her left arm is at a slightly odd angle! They earned a 94 in tracking, a 92 in obedience and a 90 in protection. Haley will be at the AWFD this weekend as a spectator if she does not get grounded for fighting with her sister!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Very nice. I love seeing kids out doing stuff with their dogs. Dogsport kept me out of a ton of trouble when I was a kid.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks. Yes, I aagree that dog training gives her something postive to do and keeps her active. She is trying to get him in better shape so everyday after school she is out playing ball or taking him jogging/ bike riding.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

That is so nice to see! A teenager doing something constructive and positive!!!! Very nice dog as well!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This was VERY nice to see!!!

Give her a big CONGRATS from me!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That is really a nice job!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Now that really brought a smile to my face. They both looked great. I'm sure she's hooked now! She'll be wanting her own puppy soon I bet.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

That is so awesome!


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought they both did great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

very nice!! good job


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I have several friends who would dream with punishing their teenagers with "no doing activities with them"


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great routine! You should be very proud of both!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I love it. That was so great to watch!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Very impressive, you must be so proud!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you everybody. Yes, we are very proud of her! She does not have the benefit of having parents or family members that do schutzhund so she has worked very hard with her club to get this far. She is very dedicated and is lucky to have great trainers and a great dog. The other dogs we have had have always tended to bond with me so she has been very careful to be the only one that feeds, grooms, pets and plays with her dog. It is a big responsibility for her age but she would gladly give up what other kids her age are doing to take care of her dog. It has also been a great lesson in how to focus and overcome nerves.... having everyone watching you in a trial takes some guts!


----------

